# Travel Destinations > Central Asia >  kyrgyz-, Tajiki- and Uzbekistan Visas

## Asia

I read that its possible to get Visas upon entering at the airports although not having a letter of invitation..
Does anyone know if its true? Because Im having little luck verifying this on the Internet and Im already a far way from home (Samara Russia)

----------


## hangraolytam

Great post, i love you so much!
Welcome to my website : http://hangraolytam.com

----------


## CindyWilliams

hi there, iam a new bie.

----------

